

Chinese authorities conduct unannounced 'inspections' of Bloomberg News bureaus - danso
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/12/02/chinese-authorities-conduct-unannounced-inspections-of-bloomberg-news-bureaus/

======
brokentone
It's an easy reaction to immediately condemn China, but is the US any
different with the AP and Fox News (naming James Rosen as a co-conspirator)
Phone Tapping, and NSA everything?

~~~
dak1
1) Yes, yes it very much freaking is

2) That has absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with the story

3)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism)

~~~
TomSawyer
Also,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_you_are_lynching_Negroes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_you_are_lynching_Negroes)

------
jokoon
mmmmh have you check the chinese constitution, or chinese laws ?

yep.

------
nosferatus
trust but verify !

------
LekkoscPiwa
so these "journalists" sold souls to devil to be able to report on devil and
at the end of the day devil will get their souls anyway and they won't get any
reporting done too. Not to have a cake and not to eat it too -- one would like
to say!

Journalists are there to report. These guys are in trouble because they forgot
about it what their jobs are all about.

